# Sunday Hunting Ban



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

So the next time that you feel that other states have it better than Utah take a look at Mame. 

They have a Sunday hunting ban, yes you can not hunt on Sunday's. There is a lawsuit going on right now to try and change it.









Lawsuit seeks to abolish Maine’s Sunday hunting ban


A lawsuit has been filed at the Kennebec County Courthouse in Augusta seeking to abolish Maine’s Sunday hunting ban.




www.wabi.tv





Do any of you know of any other strange laws in other states that pertain to hunting or fishing?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

These types of rules/laws around the country make me laugh every time someone says Utah has restrictive laws based upon religion.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have always told those who have never lived outside of Utah when they start complaining about Utah's laws to move somewhere in the deep south if they want to see some very restrictive laws. 

I believe that they are called "blue laws" and every state has them.. Some are not enforced at all and then there are the others that are enforced to the T.....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Precisely, Critter!

But I’m just fine if everyone gets the perception that Utah is weird and should be avoided. The Thanos plan seems wise at times…


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Some states make you stop hunting turkeys at noon. No idea why, but may have come from some religious belief that you need to get back and tend to the crops of something. Most really stupid laws seen to have some religious influence...mostly from some people thinking they are holier than thou.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> These types of rules/laws around the country make me laugh every time someone says Utah has restrictive laws based upon religion.


I think what you see in Utah, (at least what I've seen) is there are the strait no questions LDS members that do nothing but church and family on Sunday. Then the others that spend time at church and family, be it in the woods or anywhere else.

I am LDS and proud to say so. I am the one that the Dads worn their daughters about. I'm NOT proud of that.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Aren't folks constantly bellyaching on here that the DWR should do things the way they do it in "other states"?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Aren't folks constantly bellyaching on here that the DWR should do things the way they do it in "other states"?


Only those "things" that they like. 

There would be tons of citations handed out if Utah adopted a "No Hunting on Sunday" reg.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The only reason most if not all those type laws are still around comes down to people with influence telling others what they feel is acceptable.

I don't think you will ever get a consensus about them but for better or worse there has been a lot of pushback. Most feedback I see is going against the restrictions. If people can come up with logical reasons for them it would be one thing. But from my limited view they have no basis on a biological level. And limited acceptance on a social level.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On the video they mention that the ones who want to keep the Sunday ban want it because they like going for family hikes in the woods and don't have to worry about hunters shooting their rifles.

The ones who brought the lawsuit say that they only have a single day to hunt since they are either working or the kids are in school.

But I would wager that if you researched the law you will find that the major religion in the state wanted it so that people would attend services on Sunday and then go home and read the good book.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Critter said:


> So the next time that you feel that other states have it better than Utah take a look at Mame.
> 
> They have a Sunday hunting ban, yes you can not hunt on Sunday's. There is a lawsuit going on right now to try and change it.
> 
> ...


I WISH we had a strange law that Deer Creek was wakeless on odd or even days.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd like it to just go back to fishing only. 

It was a fantastic fishing pond back in the 60's, and 70's before the recreational boaters and swimmers found it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

This thread reminds me of the movie "Footloose" with Kevin Bacon. Only instead of NO DANCING, it's NO HUNTING. "gota gota gota cut loose, kick of your hunting boots"


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> This thread reminds me of the movie "Footloose" with Kevin Bacon. Only instead of NO DANCING, it's NO HUNTING. "gota gota gota cut loose, kick of your hunting boots"


And to think that the irony of the movie Footloose was that it was filmed partially in Utah


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> But I’m just fine if everyone gets the perception that Utah is weird and should be avoided.


I would be fine with that too, but it's not happening....not even a little bit. It seems like every time I blink my eyes a new subdivision pops up.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

So what happens if a hunter draws blood just before dark on Saturday and is unable to make a recovery? He's not allowed to follow up the trail Sunday morning? Yeah, it's a very stupid law.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

My mom is still pissed they lifted blue laws where she grew up. There they would keep drug stores open for medical needs but literally had to drape cloth over anything else to prohibit sales. 

Utah could adopt a water trail system like they do on the water below Lake Mead. Full motorized Tuesday through Saturday then wakeless (non motorized down there) Sunday & Monday. It just takes social/political capital to pull it off. I avoid Quail on Saturdays because of the big boats.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Laws, especially hunting laws, generally have some sort of interesting theory behind them. For example, in certain zones in South Dakota, you can’t start hunting upland birds until 9:00 am or 10:00 am. One day while hunting up there we got our licenses checked by a CO. He spoke about the increased revenue created by nonresident hunters and how the late start for upland birds allows hunters to head to the local coffee shop and have breakfast prior to heading out hunting - thus helping the local economy.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> And to think that the irony of the movie Footloose was that it was filmed partially in Utah


Yes it was, I was an xtra in the movie. I tried to avoid the camera as much as possible but it caught me. I was flipping Bacon off at the car wash as we drove past saying...."Hey McCormick, sorry to hear you got caught" I was also in the scene at the council meeting and the camera got my profile.

Bacon was a great guy and would talk with you. We sat on the steps of the 7-11 shooting the chit for an hour while they were filming another scene and setting for the next scene. John Lithgow and Sera Jessica Parker were cool as all get out. Lori Singer......Well, Bacon said she wouldn't do another film if he had anything to do with it. He must of had some clout.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Yes it was, I was an xtra in the movie. I tried to avoid the camera as much as possible but it caught me. I was flipping Bacon off at the car wash as we drove past saying...."Hey McCormick, sorry to hear you got caught" I was also in the scene at the council meeting and the camera got my profile.
> 
> Bacon was a great guy and would talk with you. We sat on the steps of the 7-11 shooting the chit for an hour while they were filming another scene and setting for the next scene. John Lithgow and Sera Jessica Parker were cool as all get out. Lori Singer......Well, Bacon said she wouldn't do another film if he had anything to do with it. He must of had some clout.


Classic! I love it. I wonder how many other movie stars we have aboard? I'm in the Devils Brigade as a climbing and skiing extra. Pretty fun actually being around some of the stars as real people.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool stories. My grandma grew up in Moab and remembers a John Wayne movie being filmed there when she was growing up. She said The Duke would go play softball with the townspeople in the evenings after the film crew had concluded shooting for the day. I asked her if she ever talked to him and she said she was way too scared and shy.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Taxi…we need video of this!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

*I wonder how many other movie stars we have aboard?*

I wouldn't consider myself a "movie star" by any terms.....I'm more of a clown.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Taxi…we need video of this!


 Get the movie, go to the carwash scene where he's washing his VW and Penn is with him on his motorcycle. We drive past and flip him off. 

The other scene is at the city council meeting, when Bacon is giving his speech and reading from the bible talking about "leaping and dancing". The camera was about 3' from me to my right hand side. For a few seconds it shows my face profile and I'm clapping and agreeing. 

Fun seeing how movies are cut and edited for the screen. I really didn't know what the movie was about until we had the director tell us. We were just told what to do and what emotion to show before the cameras would roll.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Get the movie, go to the carwash scene where he's washing his VW and Penn is with him on his motorcycle. We drive past and flip him off.


I know the exact scene. Too cool. My wife's house where she spent her early years is shown in the movie as well. "Footloose" is required watching in her family.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The iconic sandlot movie was filmed almost entirely in Utah. It must have been a trip for the people of Preston, Idaho when Napoleon Dynamite became a huge hit. I used to work with a guy who was the nephew of Dale Critchlow, the farmer who shoots a cow in the face in front of a school bus full of traumatized children. That same guy is in a LDS themed movie from around the same time called "church ball". Apparently he's just a regular guy who happened to become a minor celebrity for a brief period for playing small parts in niche movies. He passed away awhile back at the age of 92.


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

I've shot some of the biggest deer and elk on Sundays, weekend warriors go home, hunting gets better.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

middlefork said:


> The only reason most if not all those type laws are still around comes down to people with influence telling others what they feel is acceptable.
> 
> I don't think you will ever get a consensus about them but for better or worse there has been a lot of pushback. Most feedback I see is going against the restrictions. If people can come up with logical reasons for them it would be one thing. But from my limited view they have no basis on a biological level. And limited acceptance on a social level.


Laws typically reflect the values of the people. That's the way it should be. Many of us would be irritated if the general deer hunt started Christmas day as that day is set aside for other activities by most people. A few people wouldn't care. Some would prefer it because hunting is more important to them than opening presents with kids and celebrating the birth of Christ. They would like the decrease in the crowd; however, starting a main hunt on Christmas wouldn't serve the majority of citizens very well. If the citizens of a state cared similarly about Sabbath observance it would not make sense to open it up for only a few to enjoy.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> So what happens if a hunter draws blood just before dark on Saturday and is unable to make a recovery? He's not allowed to follow up the trail Sunday morning? Yeah, it's a very stupid law.


Your illustration is not helpful in proving stupidity. What happens if a hunter draws blood just before dark on Sunday (This is the last day of deer season in Ut.) and is unable to make a recovery? What happens on Monday? This is a season open / season closed thing. Not a Sabbath observance thing.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I purposely left religion out of my post. Feel free to do what you want as far as blue laws are concerned. If me having another day to hunt that you don't want to hunt for any reason is unfair I guess I just don't get it.

How about Wednesday? Wouldn't no hunting on Wednesday be just as fair? I worked a job that required working every Saturday for nearly 50 years. Yes it didn't matter if Christmas fell on Saturday, to work I went. The spirit of Christmas or religion in general can absolutely be enjoyed any day of the week.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Lest we forget…Utah doesn’t have this law!


----------



## NH Hunter (Feb 4, 2008)

Having grown up in the northeast where Sunday hunting was not allowed I always thought it was a bonus when they started allowing it in some states. Yes, it's a hang-over from the blue laws. Something else that might seem foreign to people from "out west" is that New England had a tradition of open access to private land for hunting. It doesn't work that way in the western states. When I lived in OH in the 90's they changed the law to allow Sunday hunting but required written permission from the landowner if you were hunting private land. Before that verbal permission was OK. The land I used to hunt was owned by a farmer who didn't like to sign anything. I took my chances.

As far as stopping turkey hunting at noon, the purpose I was told was to have hunters vacate the woods so the hens on the nest would not be disturbed. That was what I was told at the time. In Michigan, they don't have that law but I still quit before noon most days because the hunting seems to slow down and I usually have other stuff I should be doing. Of course, I only drive 20 minutes from my house to hunt. If I travelled, it might be different.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

How about Wednesday? Wouldn't no hunting on Wednesday be just as fair? I worked a job that required working every Saturday for nearly 50 years. Yes it didn't matter if Christmas fell on Saturday, to work I went. The spirit of Christmas or religion in general can absolutely be enjoyed any day of the week.
[/QUOTE]

Did you ever get a Saturday off to deer hunt, or did you go to work?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Did you ever get a Saturday off to deer hunt, or did you go to work?
[/QUOTE]
Why would I use PTO to hunt a Saturday? When I could go during the week.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you ever get a Saturday off to deer hunt, or did you go to work?
[/QUOTE]
Why would I use PTO to hunt a Saturday? When I could go during the week.
[/QUOTE]
Great point. There are some very good upsides to having your days off in the middle of the week. A Wednesday in the hills beats a Saturday or Sunday in the hills any day of the week.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I worked pretty much every Saturday for many, many years. Actually worked 6 days/week for almost 30 years. And worked most holidays. Then one year we got 2 days/week off instead of a raise. Loved my day off in the middle of the week. Nobody on the mountain, and could get things done in town. Still think Sat off is overrated.
Killed a whole bunch of my animals during the week when everyone else was working. ( I've taken one or two over the years ).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't let the secrete out that hunting during the week is a lot better than the weekends with the hordes of hunters from the cities. 

Where I worked in Utah I had a three day weekend every other weekend. When they moved me to a larger crew where all would participate in the weekend work I tried to just keep it to two of us that were doing it. But that was before I realized that the best days to go fishing or hunting were Tuesday through Thursday.


----------

